# Whats the worst race you have had.



## Andy_G (27 Apr 2014)

Mine was yesterday, it was Archers CC cat 3/4 @ Hillingdon.
If any of you have raced there its a fast circuit with slight elevation changes and a nice sweeping section.

I wasn't feeling my best and i couldn't believe my eyes when i signed on, 85 riders@Hillingdon= crash fest, so i went outside and thought maybe today wasnt a day to race as i was already tired and then a couple of mates arrived, so back in i go and i thought id have another look now its 103, now to me thats just dangerous and goes to show that its more of a money spinner.

There we was all on the line and the commissioner was on one of the handheld tannoy speaker thingys and i was in the middle and i could not hear a thing because i was so far away and then i was amazed when he said that there was going to be 3 sprints on lap 5,10,15, now if you was anywhere in the middle you have no chance.

I done 7 laps and pulled off in the end.

In my eyes theres nothing wrong with cat 3/4 racing together i actually prefer it(im cat 4), but with 103 and quite a few first timers mixed in with 3 sprints is a joke.
And the obvious happened 45 mins in, CRASH !!! Race stopped and neutralised, one rider on the deck for 20 mins before the Ambulance turned up.


----------



## oldroadman (27 Apr 2014)

Let's take this a bit at a time.
Have you seen the risk assessment for the circuit, how many does it state? There are (as far as I am aware) loads of races there and if there was a serious incident record measures would have been taken.
I guess you mean the race commissaire was using a powermike? Odd how you managed to hear about prime sprints but not much else?
The number of riders is not really an issue if people actually RACE, the line stretches and it's safer that way, the problems happen when it's a promenade followed by sprint wannabees getting over excited and ending up doing something stupid or try to exceed their skill levels. That's why crashes sometimes happen in lower category races.
Do you have information on what the costs of running an event (by VOLUNTEERS) is? Because if you did then you would not make comments about "moneysprinners", I don't suppose you have ever ridden a sportive for £30 upwards where 1,000 people set off?
If the organiser is Mr Benstead or a member of the Archer RC you can bet that any small surplus after prizes and costs will go back into the sport. This club used to run an International race (for 50 years, I recall) so it would not be unreasonable to think they actually know a bit more about organisation than most.
I'm glad you did the right thing and stopped if you felt unsafe, but that's about riders, not organisers who work hard to provide racing for others.
After all, the safest race would have just one rider - ah yes, that's called a TT where traffic might just mow you down....
If you want to know what a tricky race is, then train harder, and you may end up at Compiegne one day contemplating many pave sections on ultra narrow roads surrounded by crazy spectators, cars, motos, and 200 other riders, before arriving at Roubaix (if luck is with you). Now that's a bit more tricky, and everyone (well, almost) knows what they are doing!


----------



## Andy_G (27 Apr 2014)

oldroadman said:


> Let's take this a bit at a time.
> *Have you seen the risk assessment for the circuit, how many does it state?* There are (as far as I am aware) loads of races there and if there was a serious incident record measures would have been taken.
> I guess you mean the race commissaire was using a powermike?* Odd how you managed to hear about prime sprints but not much else?*
> The number of riders is not really an issue if people actually RACE, the line stretches and it's safer that way, the problems happen when it's a promenade followed by sprint wannabees getting over excited and ending up doing something stupid or try to exceed their skill levels. That's why crashes sometimes happen in lower category races.
> ...



I race there most weekends and other organisers have said 90.

I had to ask people around me what he said because that was the clearest part of what he said but others around me couldn't hear either.

Yes i have done sportives and that has nothing to do with 1000 riders spread out at intervaled times over 90 miles, not 100 rides setting off at the same time over a 0.90 mile circuit.

The comment about training harder is a pretty poor one along with the Roubaix one, when i actually said about mixing Cat 3/4 wasnt an issue and i prefered it, BUT throwing in first timers was stupid and on top of that prime sprints.


----------



## JasonHolder (27 Apr 2014)

Everyone always has a first time in 4th Cat. You were once there.
Worst one I ever had was a 50k hill climb stage part of a stage 3 day stage. 26k down- 26k back up. It was such a hot day, I got dropped from out break with no chance of getting back on, still so far in front of the pack they wouldnt have got me but I pulled out half way back up and rode back to the start/finish with shoes clipped on pedals and feet out on flattened diadora shoes. 
Odd situation. Team manager+ everyone in service car nearly did a back flip when they went passed. I would say they were embarrased.


----------



## Andy_G (27 Apr 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> *Everyone always has a first time in 4th Cat. You were once there*.
> Worst one I ever had was a 50k hill climb stage part of a stage 3 day stage. 26k down- 26k back up. It was such a hot day, I got dropped from out break with no chance of getting back on, still so far in front of the pack they wouldnt have got me but I pulled out half way back up and rode back to the start/finish with shoes clipped on pedals and feet out on flattened diadora shoes.
> Odd situation. Team manager+ everyone in service car nearly did a back flip when they went passed. I would say they were embarrased.


I never said any anything bad about being cat 4 and I'm still cat 4, I said putting everything I said into one race was stupid, I've done cat 3/4 before with a field of 70 and no sprints and there was no crashes and it was a great race.


----------



## JasonHolder (27 Apr 2014)

Yes well life isnt perfect.
Should first timers race on there own then? 
I hate circuits myself. Much too 'predictable'


----------



## Andy_G (27 Apr 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Yes well life isnt perfect.
> Should first timers race on there own then?
> I hate circuits myself. Much too 'predictable'


No I don't think they/we should but as I said on pretty much every post in this thread that 3 and 4's together isn't an issue but throwing in prime sprints and 100 riders is an issue, and fwiw i spoke to 10-15 riders yesterday afterwards and they all say the same as me and that's both Cats


----------



## oldroadman (27 Apr 2014)

So, there were 103(?) riders listed. Do you know or have you checked the actual number of riders who took the start? I'll bet at least 10-15 were missing, so it's possible only about 90 started, which would not be unusual for any circuit. At the old Eastway up to 120 were started at times, but perhaps the organisers there were not so conscious of H&S, although I don't recall hearing of too many incidents.
I've no doubt the organisers will deal with any complaint you have professionally, as they always did in my UK race days.


----------

